# where to buy Williamson Ebi Jig



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find some Williamson Ebi Jigs? Definitely the best Jig I have used to date and can't find anywhwere....


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

I have used the Tako jigs from Charkbait, they are very similar to the Williamson jigs and they catch fish


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Outcast sales shimano lucanus jigs that look very similar hope this helps!


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes , the lucanus jigs work nice too. Last year my brother in law caught the biggest red snapper we put in the boat on pink and yellow lucanus jig.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Stink Bait said:


> Yes , the lucanus jigs work nice too. Last year my brother in law caught the biggest red snapper we put in the boat on pink and yellow lucanus jig.


Nice to hear, I seen it at the outcast sale an decided to pick it up an give it a try! Haven't had a chance to use it yet though hopefully this weekend ill get too!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

How do you work these jigs?


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

I use the same motion as the vertical jigs but at about 1/4 the speed. Drop it to the bottom and retrieve slowly , giving it a bump ever so often. They have different rigging spots to give them different action while working them.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Pork go to youtube and search shimano butterfly jigging you will have more videos than you have time i suggest watching the ones with jose wejebe they are the best


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have more Stuart


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Check out the Squidtail jigs...trust me, you won't be disappointed at all. They produced every drop for us on a winter trip this past Christmas break.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll second squid tails as well. I've used them for just about everything


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris if they are still on sale ill take 10 of them if not 5 lol


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris do you sell the squid tail jigs as well?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

What color combination works best in our area?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ashcreek said:


> Chris do you sell the squid tail jigs as well?


Of course! I keep the 5oz, 10oz and 20oz in stock


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

PorknBeans said:


> What color combination works best in our area?


For the squidtails virtually every single one produced AJs or Red Snapper for us back over Christmas break. I have every color but never got around to trying out the copper w/copper & glow skirt or chartruese w/tri-color & glow skirt. Every other one (red, blue, green, pink, orange & solid white) all produced for us. Although if I had to pick a favorite, it would be a tie between red & green.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I second the squidtail jigs. Bad to the bone, better on the wallet too.

http://squidtaillure.com/


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> I second the squidtail jigs. Bad to the bone, better on the wallet too.
> 
> http://squidtaillure.com/


Which size do you prefer? 5 or 10 oz

I would think 10oz overall but how well does the 5 oz work in 100'?

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jjam said:


> Which size do you prefer? 5 or 10 oz
> 
> I would think 10oz overall but how well does the 5 oz work in 100'?
> 
> Jimmy


All I use is the 5 oz. I have fished it all the way to 415' with no problems. Now obviously if the current is ripping on or near a full moon then that won't be possible. But I have had no problems, and me personally I prefer the all glow white. Deadly I tell you.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

jjam said:


> Which size do you prefer? 5 or 10 oz
> 
> I would think 10oz overall but how well does the 5 oz work in 100'?
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy, I acually prefer to have (and do have every color in) both sizes. Yes the 10oz will be much better once you start getting out deeper than 125'-150' of water and if the current is strong, but they both work exceptionally well in less than 100' of water as well. One example was when we were fishing some structure in about 90' and I had a 5oz red & white and my cousin had a 10oz green and white. We were both hooking up on every drop it seemed like, but he was pulling in a little bigger snapper in the 12-15lb range while I was consistently getting 8-12lb fish...probably from the "larger bait" look getting the larger fish to strike. 

For the price of them compared to buying "speed" jigs or shimano jigs, they are well worth buying the 5oz and 10oz in every color. :thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Jimmy, you might want to take Mike fishing. He has far too much money if he buys every color and each size. No really for speed jigging which I do most of the time the lighter ones work great. For bouncing either one will do.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Mike W said:


> Jimmy, I acually prefer to have (and do have every color in) both sizes. Yes the 10oz will be much better once you start getting out deeper than 125'-150' of water and if the current is strong, but they both work exceptionally well in less than 100' of water as well. One example was when we were fishing some structure in about 90' and I had a 5oz red & white and my cousin had a 10oz green and white. We were both hooking up on every drop it seemed like, but he was pulling in a little bigger snapper in the 12-15lb range while I was consistently getting 8-12lb fish...probably from the "larger bait" look getting the larger fish to strike.
> 
> For the price of them compared to buying "speed" jigs or shimano jigs, they are well worth buying the 5oz and 10oz in every color. :thumbsup:


Thanks for your feed back Mike. That's what I was thinking but wanted to get some feedback on the 5 oz.
Got my order placed for both in all colors.

Tks again,

Jimmy


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Hey Jimmy, you might want to take Mike fishing. He has far too much money if he buys every color and each size. No really for speed jigging which I do most of the time the lighter ones work great. For bouncing either one will do.


Haha, good one lobsterman!! :thumbsup: It was too good of a deal to pass up ordering a set of each size from Glen on his eBay store. And to get 16 jigs for a price that you couldn't even buy 8 speed jigs or shimano jigs, I'll take that deal any day of the week!


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for all the good things ya'll are saying about my Squidtail Lures!!! I am glad you are having success with them. Word of mouth is the best advertising and I would sincerely appreciate if you keep telling all your fishing friends about the lures. Please don't forget to take care of your local guys like Chris @ Sam's Tackle, and others that seel them in the retail stores. They are a great asset to have!!!!


----------

